# what do you lefties use ?



## seandell16 (Oct 8, 2010)

curious about left handed pens. what do you guys use?


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

The fountain pens that were owned had a non-flex nib since I'm an overwrite pusher. So I've had any Parker 51 and 61, Sailor 1928 , Delta, and Graf von Faber-Castell intuition.....




seandell16 said:


> curious about left handed pens. what do you guys use?


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

All the regular ones - flexible nibs dont work for me, though.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Fine tip sharpie. Love em.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

All the pens right handed writers use. My left handed style of writing allows for all of them.


heb


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I have never liked the feel of fountain pens. I prefer Parker ballpoints with a gel refill in them.
Kevin


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

There's really no such thing as a lefty fountain pen. (The lefty pen I had as a schoolchild was identical to the righty version, except the 'put-your-fingers-here' markings were mirror images of the righty pen's markings.)

I find, however, that a lot of lefties tend to write with an over-hook, holding their pen at a high angle. For writers like that, nibs that are polished to allow higher-angle writing tend to feel better, while extra-fine nibs or more flexible nibs tend to feel scratchy. I'm thinking of the Sailor Naginata-togi nibs or the Pilot Waverly nibs as being good for over-hook lefties. Pelikan nibs tend to be given a very round nib profile as well.


----------



## dwc46 (Jul 26, 2016)

I've had good luck with Twisbi's (love Demonstrator pens). I have small hands so the "mini" versions are great. Some older Parker 51/61's work ok. With a little research you can modify any nib to work for a Lefty.

The key for me is the super fast drying Noodler's black or blue ink. (believe there is a red now also). I can write a check as quickly as possible and not smear the ink. No other brands come close.


----------



## Kingbreaker (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Yoropen on order. . . if it makes my penmanship cleaner with an underwriting hold, I might invest in the "pricy" model here.

https://www.amazon.com/Yoropen-Ergonomic-Stylish-Increase-Visibility/dp/B00QXOHTNS


----------



## TreeDog (Mar 31, 2017)

My Parker 45 has yet to fail me (I'm ambidextrous).


----------



## Kingbreaker (Apr 5, 2010)

So I have the yoropen (pictured above) and. .. did not really like it. I could not discern any advantage in the bent grip. I am an "overwriter" by 40 years of habit, but am trying to retrain myself as an underwriter. (Not the insurance kind.)

I just got a basic Pilot Metropolitan in the mail yesterday and. . . *totally love it with the supplied ink.* It's just the standard model with a medium nib. It writes smoothly on cheap grocery store notebooks, does not bleed nor show through. I even tried "hook" writing and did not get smudging. Maybe I lucked out and got a good one, but I'm totally happy with it.


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

Trel said:


> There's really no such thing as a lefty fountain pen. (The lefty pen I had as a schoolchild was identical to the righty version, except the 'put-your-fingers-here' markings were mirror images of the righty pen's markings.)
> 
> I find, however, that a lot of lefties tend to write with an over-hook, holding their pen at a high angle. For writers like that, nibs that are polished to allow higher-angle writing tend to feel better, while extra-fine nibs or more flexible nibs tend to feel scratchy. I'm thinking of the Sailor Naginata-togi nibs or the Pilot Waverly nibs as being good for over-hook lefties. Pelikan nibs tend to be given a very round nib profile as well.


Yep I've found that regular writers tend to find my nibs extra smooth, which could be explained because of all the awkward angles I write at.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner (Jan 7, 2018)

I went on a fountain pen kick for a while last year. Life-long overwriter here -- the Pilot Metropolitan is unquestionably the SKX of the fountain pen world -- low price, but not cheap. The TWSBI Vac Mini with an extra-fine nib is outstanding, too. My problem is the cheap ass paper we get supplied with at work. Fountain ink bleeds everywhere on that garbage. Writing in a nice Leuchturm or Rhodia notebook (both infinitely superior to the Moleskine, btw)... fountain pen all day, every day. Margin notes on documents printed on crap copier paper? Sigh... back to whatever ballpoint or gel pen we have in the supply cabinet.

I use a Fisher Space Pen clipped to my ID badge lanyard or a Zebra frankenpen if I've got an accessible shirt pocket. Can't recall which model's I mashed together to get an all stainless, clean pen. Google "poor man's tactical pen."


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Mike Kilo Niner said:


> the Pilot Metropolitan is unquestionably the SKX of the fountain pen world


Ha! It really is.

FYI, If you get an iron-gall blue-black ink like Rohrer & Klingner's Salix or Scabiosa, or Diamine Registrar's Ink, you can write on cheap paper. It doesn't bleed or feather as much as more pigmented inks.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

I carried a Pilot Metropolitan (fine nib) with forest green ink, Pilot Vanishing Point (fine nib) with persimmon/orange ink, and my Parker 75 Ciselé (63 nib, or extra fine) with blue Quink for signing things. We have crappy paper at the office so fine nibs are a must to avoid feathering and bleed-through. I also have a Parker Jotter BP and mechanical pencil as loaners. No one gets to write with my FP's but me. Tomorrow I might go with a Lamy AL-Star, Cross Renaissance, and a Waterman. All that to say that I like to have two colours + one in blue/blue-black/black for signing things if necessary.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

I've had FPs for years and have only recently using them again. For anything else ballpoint, gel etc it doesn't matter, why would anyone need a LH version of those.

I underwrite and point left, so probably write somewhat similarly to RH writer, I never had any issue with an FP. Those who use funky LH methods that even look weird to me may well have problems.

I have two Parker 51s from the 40s, a Uk slimfold from 62, a sheaffer balance form the late 30s and a modern Pelikan 400. The 51s are by far my preferred pen. I think a let of leftys can get on with these becasue the nibs are rounded and smooth and don't flex much, and write very 'dry'. 

I think the 51s are probably far better than modern expensive pens, mine are still rock solid, but a service every few years will keep them that way. Good quality ones from the 50s and 60 are easily available for around $200

For lefty who do like fountains and have issues. Lamy Safari,LX and Studio all have interchangeable nibs, and Lamy sell a LH nib. THese are cheap. Some may get on with these, I've never had a need.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

I’m a leftie overwriter. With ballpoints it doesn’t matter, it’s all the same, assuming the pen grip itself is comfortable. Use an old Montblanc or Pelikan ballpoint when necessary.

I mainly use a fountain pen, and find that a stiff smooth nib is best for my style. Soft nibs or scratchy nibs tend to dig as there is a lot of pushing. Stubs work great most of the time. As mentioned before, nibs smoothed to allow high angles work best. I also love to use a left oblique grind, especially on my Pelikans which make nice stiff nibs. The folks at nibs.com can set you up a nib exactly to your specifications.


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Here's a little datapoint that some might find relevant to this thread. In the sixties lefties like me were forced to use dip pens in grade school to prevent us from developing that over-hook method Trel mentioned.


----------



## eezee_az123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wouldn't most "lefties" use a pen that has the DMC logo on it? ( Its a JOKE!)


----------



## adamsih300u (Aug 4, 2017)

Quick drying ink 

But, seriously, I've used a couple of TWSBI pens (developed leaks), and right now I'm keen on the Platinum Preppy pens, converted for eyedropper fill. I don't have any problems with scratching or anything like that - I want to get into flex nibs, but am not anxious to spend a lot yet. I'm feeling out what I like still; it's a multi-year process.


----------



## EZANO (Jan 16, 2015)

Anything but fountain pens!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I write only with Ball Point Pens.


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

I am a lefty that loves fountain pens! I was recommended at a Montblanc Boutique to go with a thicker nib, but I definitely prefer finer writing. Fully agree though with the consensus here, flexible nibs do not work well for lefties that write with "claw hand". 

GV


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm curious too. What are some good pens for lefties


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lovely nib..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

A lefty can use almost any fountain pen. The better question is: which ink and paper should a lefty choose?

Gouletpens has great videos on the topic on youtube. 

Generally, you want a fast drying ink that doesn’t smear on a relativey absorbent paper - but not too absorbent or you’ll get feathering. Noodler’s also makes some inks that are specifically made with lefties in mind!

There is also a difference between a lefty and a lefty; are you an underwriter or an overwriter? You can also simply try changing your writing style.

Again, search Goulet pens channel on youtube series named “left out”.


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm an "overwriter", I can use any fountain pen as long as it's not flexible. Meaning as good as every modern fountain pen.
No worries, they work just fine for lefties, maybe just some practice is needed.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

There are left and right handed pens? thats news to me.


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

And here I thought it was a thread about pens for communists.


----------



## cjl1775 (Mar 5, 2015)

I can only speak via a friend who owns a pen shop, her favorite thing is an architect nib grind.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DECO665 (Jun 1, 2013)

Reverse oblique may help a bit.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I am ambidextrous but I use often my sheaffer triumph due to its more rigid nib


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Doesn't matter. I have two Pilots, a Sheaffer, 4 Parkers, MB, Waterman, Lamy... They all write fine for me.


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

Lefty: Fisher AG7 seems to keep my hand ink free.


----------



## ProvideR (Oct 29, 2019)

Fisher AG7 is good choice


----------



## LunaticSamurai (Dec 26, 2019)

I am an artist so any writing instrument works for me. ;-)


----------



## MCHB (Nov 24, 2014)

Any old run of the mill pen or pencil!


----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

I actually changed my writing style from over to under. This made my penmanship better, and allows me to write relatively easily with any fountain pen.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Do any of you lefties wear your watch on your left wrist?


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

phillyforager said:


> Do any of you lefties wear your watch on your left wrist?


I used to wear it on my right but now only on my left. Feels weird on the right side now for some reason.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

mdrtoronto said:


> I used to wear it on my right but now only on my left. Feels weird on the right side now for some reason.


Does it interfere with your writing at all?


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I wear my watch on my right wrist. I actually prefer the crown in that position rather than on the left. Wouldn't a large crwon dig into the top of your wrist? as for writing, I always wanted to collect fountain pens, but as a lefty, I found writing with them really challenging. So I have a nice variety of rollerballs and ballpoints. Lately, I've been buying Rotring. The 800 series is fun and they usually go on sale fairly often.


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

i use a pilot m nib and montblanc ob nib. paper is the biggest issue for me and i love tomoe river. won't use anything else after experiencing it


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

phillyforager said:


> Do any of you lefties wear your watch on your left wrist?


Yes... Both scribbler and timer on left upper limb. And i use fountain pen that is not designated for lefties that's not easy to find...
How to write perfectly? Well for lefties, if i can't tilt the paper upright for writing, i tilt the paper sideway, or myself sideway...


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

I wear my watch on my right wrist, and have since high school. It’s just more comfortable that way. 

As far as pens go, I don’t think one’s handed-ness matters as much as how he or she holds the pen. If one has small writing, a finer tip generally makes the letters easier to read. A broad point works better for larger letters. And so on.....

I’m more of a side-writer, and push the pen. But, I can write with any tip style. My favourite nib is probably a Pilot #15 soft fine, which is on my Pilot Custom 743.


----------



## ArchiMark (Aug 4, 2020)

Left handed underwriter....have found this works the best for me...it avoids having palm drag over what you just wrote and smear ink.

And wear watch on my left wrist...just felt natural to do it this way.


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

seandell16 said:


> curious about left handed pens. what do you guys use?


I use a fountain pen


----------

